
Show HN: ACM SIGMOD Programming Contest – Optimistic Concurrency Control - mtodat
http://db.in.tum.de/sigmod15contest/
======
mtodat
This year's contest features a challenging task in the field of optimistic
concurrency control for databases.

To spare you the boring parts we already provide working implementations in
C++, Java, Go and Rust! Simply register, try our implementations, improve
them, and work your way to the top of our leaderboard. The top-5 best-ranking
undergrad or grad student teams are invited to the ACM SIGMOD 2015 conference
in Melbourne, with the best one winning a $5,000 prize.

------
mkaufmann
I would be interested why the go implementation is so much slower than the
Java implementation. The algorithms behind both implementations seem to be
exactly the same and both are garbage collection languages. There probably has
to be a stupid performance mistake somewhere. I tested with the small dataset
from the task page.

------
teraflop
The title should probably be updated to say "ACM SIGMOD Programming Contest",
to distinguish it from other contests like ICPC and ICFP.

~~~
sctb
Thanks, we updated the title.

